# MC Sports Glock 23 .40 HCP



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

I was in our local MC Sports yesterday and they had a couple of Glocks with HCP behind the model# on the tag beside the gun (23 .40 HCP). There wasn't a salesperson at the counter so rather than waiting so I could check it out I thought I'd just go to the Glock web site and look into it there. I can't find anything on their site listing a "HCP". Is this just a marketing thing by MC Sports or is Glock making special guns for different markets? I', guessing the HCP refers to "handgun carry permit".


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Could just be a store designator for "high capacity pistol"


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^^I think you're right on the money, VAMarine.^^


----------

